# I freaking love army.ca!



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Aside from the plethora of information, there are posts where I have damn near pissed myself laughing.  Great way to unwind after a weird/ crazy kind of day.   :cheers:


----------



## kratz (26 Feb 2009)

It's a great community. I'm sure someone will be along suggesting that if you enjoy the site so much, you might consider subscribing and become a member.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Feb 2009)

Or buy some swag.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

I'm on here more than facebook


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

I'm not a hat person and all the shirts are too big

I am considering getting a subscription though.  I just want to pay off the visa before I put anything else on it.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2009)

Get a hoodie. I have two ;D (along with 4 shirts and a toque )


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Holy crap Frosty!!  

I'll have to find something that I guess is close to fitting... maybe just a t-shirt that I can sleep in.   I don't think I could manage wearing a size XL or XXL hoodie.. 

What the heck is a performance shirt?  They're at least closest in size at a medium.  Are there any pictures of these things?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Feb 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17070/post-753614.html#msg753614


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

thanks Bruce!


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm not a hat person and all the shirts are too big
> 
> I am considering getting a subscription though.  I just want to pay off the visa before I put anything else on it.



Moe and I are working on doing up a "Gals of Army.ca" Calendar as a fundraiser ...

Are you in for the month of September??

We figure Mike (who is also the editor and 'pic proofreader') is sold out of them already ...


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Sure why not?  Are you doing it in September?  Courses permitting; I'm there.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

Geez, Vern, I forgot about that!  We were starting with the "Guys of Army.ca" until a picture of a certain someone in chaps got lost on a cell phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, guess I gotta work on a good picture.......


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Chaps?!?  What is it with you people and chaps??   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Chaps?!?  What is it with you people and chaps??   ;D



Sorry, you must be THIS TALL to take that ride.........


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

boo.... I'll never be that tall....


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

That's okay, Lil_T.  I'm a bit on the vertically challenged side myself.  

Besides, next to Bruce, everyone is short!


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

fair enough.  next to me almost everyone is tall.  ;D


----------



## lovinmysapper (26 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Aside from the plethora of information, there are posts where I have damn near pissed myself laughing.  Great way to unwind after a weird/ crazy kind of day.   :cheers:


I totally agree I really enjoy coming home and getting into comfy cloths and veggin ...reading the posts.. I get better news from the sandbox, more accurate etc...its all good!!!!

This site is not blocked at work I am soooo grateful for that  ;D face book is blocked ......

BTW Thanks to you all for making me feel welcome!!! 

Cheers :yellow:


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Besides, next to Bruce, everyone is short!



I can't be that much shorter then he is, can I??  

;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> I can't be that much shorter then he is, can I??
> 
> ;D



Oh, I'd be willing to bet on that!  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (26 Feb 2009)

Did someone say........chaps?     :nod:


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Sure why not?  Are you doing it in September?  Courses permitting; I'm there.



No, no, no.

I want to know if you'll ante up a pic for the month "September" --- IN the calendar.

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2009)

Miss July ...  >


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

sure why not... LOL.  What do ya need?


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Miss July ...  >




Vern where'd you get that pic of my mom???   

so totally kidding.... LOL.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2009)

Can I please start to see some pictures??  I mean, I know my thread fishing in the filthy villains from Nigeria must have got a chuckle from a few!



dileas

tess


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

Vern posted one up there...  LOL.  

There will be no pics of me in a swimsuit while this extra 10 pounds is hanging around, I can assure you of that.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2009)

Awww.


More bounce to the ounce!

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Feb 2009)

Since Bruce is too bashful, I nominate him as head of the selection committee for the calendar. Journeyman and I grudgingly agree to take the other two posts.


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

:rofl:

Since I'm Miss September does that mean I have to don the back to school outfit?


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Since Bruce is too bashful, I nominate him as head of the selection committee for the calendar. Journeyman and I grudgingly agree to take the other two posts.


Never let it be said that I'm not a team player.


As a selection committee member, therefore,





			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> Since I'm Miss September does that mean I have to don the back to school outfit?


Hell yes    >


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2009)

Yes...yes, that's exactly what it means.


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

oh... hrmm...  well... s'pose I'll have to dig that thing out then...


----------



## Teeps74 (27 Feb 2009)

School outfit? Are we talking knee high socks, with short kilt and white blouse? I loved going to a Catholic high school... Oh so long ago! 












....Now I am going to go slink under a rock where this pervert belongs...


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Feb 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> ....Now I am going to go slink under a rock where this pervert belongs...



Looks like it's going to be crowded under there.    >


----------



## eurowing (27 Feb 2009)

I'll be the KAF distribution point.  Should be a good seller over here.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> School outfit? Are we talking knee high socks, with short kilt and white blouse? I loved going to a Catholic high school...



Although I'm sure you looked.....uh, lovely :-X  .....Vern _did_ specify "Ladies of Army.ca"


----------



## Teeps74 (27 Feb 2009)

Hey now! I have great legs for a short kilt... Just gotta shave them!


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Hey now! I have great legs for a short kilt... Just gotta shave them!


Well, that may be true. But as my ol' gramps used to say,

"Son, let me tell you about women;

They're invidious, insidious, and look lovely in pelts;
they're mendacious, sagacious, and wild as the Celts,
but boy.....don't you ever...........f*uck anything else"

Gramps was like that. Knew his women. Had a hottie all his life; yep, Gramma was belle of the trailer park, she was.

Anyway, where was I? Oh right.......no Teeps -- no cross-dressers in the calendar. Sorry.


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2009)

Hmmmm, I too have a short kilt, knee high socks and a white blouse somewhere (I had a pic at one time too, but deleted it) ... perhaps "Back to School September" should be a group shot!!??

8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I too have a short kilt, knee high socks and a white blouse somewhere (I had a pic at one time too, but deleted it) ... perhaps "Back to School September" should be a group shot!!??
> 
> 8)




That is why I love and worship you Vern!

diles

tess


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

She's full of great ideas eh?  heh.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I too have a short kilt, knee high socks and a white blouse somewhere (I had a pic at one time too, but deleted it) ... perhaps "Back to School September" should be a group shot!!??
> 
> 8)



Teeps74, can I borrow your kilt?


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

this is starting to sound like an Aerosmith video ladies...


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

Or maybe Robert Palmer?


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Or maybe Robert Palmer?



No redheads in that!!  :-\

I'm stick with this - and there I actually was. >

http://www.kaneva.com/asset/assetDetails.aspx?assetId=4455502&communityId=0

Hey!! I even got beads (   ) from the boys featured at 0:20 into this video  ... their camp was awesome ... pool set up and everything. I love Army.ca AND Sturgis; I need to go back there ... the place is calling my name.  8)


----------



## leroi (28 Feb 2009)

What about a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar--eye-candy for the shy/wild ladies of Army.ca??

http://www.torontoffc.ca/

Kilts welcome iper: and $$$ going to a CF-related charity.

Mr. Bobbitt, Tess, Bruce ... any takers???


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> What about a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar--eye-candy for the shy/wild ladies of Army.ca??
> 
> http://www.torontoffc.ca/
> 
> ...



Here's a cover shot for you ... Tess & Moe. 

Or, Tess would probably prefer the pic from this post --- Superstud


----------



## f0x (28 Feb 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> What about a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar--eye-candy for the shy/wild ladies of Army.ca??



Everybody needs a little eye candy  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Feb 2009)

A current 8 x 10 of me, I can autograph if you wish....

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> A current 8 x 10 of me, I can autograph if you wish....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess




Ohhhh, I've just put your cheque in the mail big fella; please send autographed pic ASAP.  ;D


----------



## leroi (28 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here's a cover shot for you ... Tess & Moe.
> 
> Or, Tess would probably prefer the pic from this post --- Superstud



Thanks ArmyVern ;D

Those pics made my day and are a good start for the ladies' calendar!

48th regulator,

Ditto, cheque on the way ... :nod:


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Teeps74, can I borrow your kilt?



Sure! Lol, kinda a long drive back to K-Town for me tho lol... 

Ahhh, my lungs were tired from PT this afternoon, and now they positively hurt from the belly laugh! Life is good


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I too have a short kilt, knee high socks and a white blouse somewhere (I had a pic at one time too, but deleted it) ... perhaps "Back to School September" should be a group shot!!??
> 
> 8)



We're not worthy! We're not worthy!


And best part about bowing down?  The short skirt!   WOOT!


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Feb 2009)

Two vacuum sealed cheeseburgers in the mail for Randy, and a signed autograph!


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2009)

I'm going to bump the suggestion of subscriptions. 

Cheap and easy, hit the button and help support the site!


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Feb 2009)

Yeah, pony up, ya freeloaders!


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2009)

Hmmm.....include a "Ladies of Army.ca" calendar with the subscription swag?

Sounds win/win to me


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

can I pay for my subscription with perogies and various delicious baked goods in lieu of cash??  ;D

Journeyman that calendar isn't going to do me any good.  I'm voting yes for a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar....


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm voting yes for a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar....


Have you seen some of these guys?? Maybe you shouldn't be too hasty on not 'switching teams'


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yeah, pony up, ya freeloaders!



A subscription is less than a dime a day. 
I can manage that.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Have you seen some of these guys?? Maybe you shouldn't be too hasty on not 'switching teams'



hey if nothing else it'll be comic relief... ;D

Besides, there's got to be at least 12-ish guys on here that are calendar worthy...


----------



## Scott (28 Feb 2009)

Thanks mariomike!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Besides, there's got to be at least 12-ish guys on here that are calendar worthy...



Count me in for July


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> What about a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar--eye-candy for the shy/wild ladies of Army.ca??
> 
> http://www.torontoffc.ca/
> 
> ...



I vote leroi, Vern, Lil_T and I as judges.  8)


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

I concur with that!  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Feb 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> What about a "Hunks of Army.ca" calendar--eye-candy for the shy/wild ladies of Army.ca??
> 
> http://www.torontoffc.ca/
> 
> ...



I don't have a kilt, but I've got a whip and sombrero kickin around here someplace.  ;D

Oddball


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

....a whip and a sombrero?????     

I don't even know what to say to that!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Feb 2009)

I'll be in, if I can wear my Canadians hat.



And _only_ the hat  (just kidding).


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ....a whip and a sombrero?????
> 
> I don't even know what to say to that!



Olé


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> I'll be in, if I can wear my Canadiens hat.
> 
> 
> 
> And _only_ the hat  (just kidding).



Vern, leroi, Moe.... the volunteers are coming out of the woodwork.... LOL

Auditions will be held in Ottawa on ......


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Vern, leroi, Moe.... the volunteers are coming out of the woodwork.... LOL
> 
> Auditions will be held in Ottawa on ......


Ottawa, eh? Guess I'm out of it then. ;D


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

well - Vern can take care of the east coast auditions... who's out west?


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> well - Vern can take care of the east coast auditions... who's out west?


I'm willing to travel....if it gets me judged by whoever is least fussy


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm willing to travel....if it gets me judged by whoever is least fussy



Let's see.  Wet Coast.  Fuzzy.  You stand a chance.    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm willing to travel....if it gets me judged by whoever is least fussy



Ummm, we need a _female_ out west to judge the guys.  Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ummm, we need a _female_ out west to judge the guys.  Is there something you're not telling us?



He's trying to break through that imaginary sexist glass ceiling that everyone talks so much about in the industry.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

"if it gets me judged"...by a female judge....east/west/central. 

Bruce, Old Sweat and I are already _obligated_ to judge the female calendar contestants. 

Try and follow the conversations, Moe


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "if it gets me judged"...by a female judge....east/west/central.
> 
> Bruce, Old Sweat and I are already _obligated_ to judge the female calendar contestants.
> 
> Try and follow the conversations, Moe



I guess I haven't had enough to drink tonight.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

So Moe, you and I are heading up  the central area auditions


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> So Moe, you and I are heading up  the central area auditions



I'm out east, so that's your loss.  

Oddball


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

You'll get to audition for Vern


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I'm out east, so that's your loss.
> 
> Oddball


Yeah! Me too!


Guess they don't like our kind


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

au contraire!  Like I said - y'all can audition for Vern.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> au contraire!  Like I said - y'all can audition for Vern.


But she'll want me in chaps, and I don't want to wear chaps without having the tan done, and getting rid of some not so necessary hair.


----------



## leroi (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> So Moe, you and I are heading up  the central area auditions



Count me in--Ottawa's not that far from Guelph :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> So Moe, you and I are heading up  the central area auditions



Cool!  8)



			
				leroi said:
			
		

> Count me in--Ottawa's not that far from Guelph :nod:



Sounds like an Ottawa Meet 'n Greet might be in the works here.  :cheers:


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2009)

I am willing to go if there is Cheeseburgers and beers.

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

;D

Yes, Tess, there are cheeseburgers and beer in Ottawa.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

Looks like I'll have a sitter so I am there - and will help organize this shin dig!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Mar 2009)

Now this is one of those moments where, in hindsight, people will ask incredulously, "did no one think this was a bad idea, letting these crazy women get together without adult supervision!?"


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now this is one of those moments where, in hindsight, people will ask incredulously, "did no one think this was a bad idea, letting these women get together without adult supervision!?"



I guess asking you is out of the question..... 

Not just women, we need some Army.ca dudes to judge!


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

pfft  adult supervision... you act like we're a bunch of troublemakers... 

_*now where did I put my... dangit how'd my halo get bent???*_


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I guess asking you is out of the question.....
> 
> Not just women, we need some Army.ca dudes to judge!


I'll be a judge.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> I'll be a judge.



No, no, no.....we _women_ are judging the guys.

Guys judging gals ought to be another M&G.  :nod:


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, no, no.....we _women_ are judging the guys.
> 
> Guys judging gals ought to be another M&G.  :nod:




Oh no.


This is about the gals showing their birthday cakes for our calender...


Nice try sweetpea.

dileas

tess


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Mar 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58846/post-810245.html#msg810245

Speaking of a M&G....

Oddball


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh no.
> 
> 
> This is about the gals showing their birthday cakes for our calender...
> ...



birthday cakes huh?


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh no.
> 
> This is about the gals showing their birthday cakes for our calender...
> 
> Nice try sweetpea.



Ummm, really?   ???



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> So Moe, you and I are heading up  the *central area auditions*





			
				leroi said:
			
		

> Count me in--Ottawa's not that far from Guelph :nod:





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Cool!  8)
> Sounds like an Ottawa Meet 'n Greet might be in the works here.  :cheers:


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

well then this calendar job can go both ways I think   >  I'll bring the score cards.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> birthday cakes huh?




Birthday Cakes, Suger.

Shake that money maker if you wnat me to vote for ya!

dileas

tess


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

oh... duh.. haha.  

we'll see how much shaking goes on at the M&G


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm willing to travel....if it gets me judged by whoever is least fussy



No need for you to travel; having met you a few times - you'll pass. Please send poster pic via email.

Other than that, please back away from the beer and adorn chaps.




			
				FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> But she'll want me in chaps, and I don't want to wear chaps without having the tan done, and getting rid of some not so necessary hair.



Tan!!?? Dude, I'm a girl who's a red-head with freckles ... tans do nothing for me. They don't call me Casper for nothing.

I don't go into the sun without my burquha on. Just send the damn pics already.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2009)

Now where did I put that Crown Royal bag?


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> > I'm willing to travel....if it gets me judged by whoever is least fussy
> 
> 
> No need for you to travel; having met you a few times - you'll pass.



OK, we've established who's "least fussy."

[ducks]


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Now where did I put that Crown Royal bag?



Ohhh gawd ... memories of conversations past!!

New keyboard required.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> New keyboard required.  ;D


You threw-up on yours too, eh.   :-X
And I'm trying to find some salt & vinegar chips to grind into my eyes.


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now this is one of those moments where, in hindsight, people will ask incredulously, "did no one think this was a bad idea, letting these crazy women get together without adult supervision!?"



Journeyman, this was us "crazy women" having fun back in the day of the big hair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nuEY6fQgzk

I'm the short fat one on the left (Army.ca female calendar, Madame July 2010, anyone?); Vern's not around for this number cause she's out recruiting poster boys for a calendar and picking up the beer and whiskey for the after party; she had big red hair back in the day  ;D

Completely unsupervised, we could shake & knew all the latest dance moves ... as you can see ...


----------



## ltmaverick25 (4 Mar 2009)

I volunteer myself to be a candidate and a judge, however I must provide proper disclosure.

Warning, when viewing the "hawtness" that is me, you may be prone to forget about whatever priorities you may have had before hand and pursue me at all costs...

Now that this little bit of due dilligence is out of the way, let the games begin!

And unlike lil_T, I AM a trouble maker  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

I had originally peeked in on this thread and thought "meh".  Now I stumble back into it to find that it has gotten all "dirty".. I have to go back and see where it derailed so i can follow along correctly.  Has there been any mention of Quebec area participation?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

Wow, so it went downhill right from the get go?  I would be willing to show off my incredible assets on behalf of LFQA to help with a calendar.

I even have the photographic ressources to help any of you ladies out with your pictures.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I volunteer myself to be a candidate and a judge, however I must provide proper disclosure.
> 
> Warning, when viewing the "hawtness" that is me, you may be prone to forget about whatever priorities you may have had before hand and pursue me at all costs...
> 
> ...



yes - yes you are.  LOL




			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Wow, so it went downhill right from the get go?  I would be willing to show off my incredible assets on behalf of LFQA to help with a calendar.
> 
> I even have the photographic ressources to help any of you ladies out with your pictures.



Yeah... this thread was -perhaps subconsiously/perhaps not- designed to be derailed from the beginning...  >


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2009)

I refuse to be treated with the same respect as a piece of meat. Mouth watering, melt in your mouth, delicious meat!  After all, prick me, do I not bleed?  

Oh, wait, I know why I can't make the calendar: I'm not hot.   :crybaby:  Oh well, but I'll do my part and buy the "babes" calendar!


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I had originally peeked in on this thread and thought "meh".  Now I stumble back into it to find that it has gotten all "dirty".. I have to go back and see where it derailed so i can follow along correctly.  Has there been any mention of Quebec area participation?



I have met you too ... alone in my office; you also get the "qualified" waiver to bypass individual inspection.

Please send pic you wish to submit for publication purposes to me via PM ASAP so that I can work on its photoshopping (if necessary).


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Oh, wait, I know why I can't make the calendar: I'm not hot.



Hot is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

As proof, I was going to comment on the quality of women near military bases but figured I would keep my mouth shut for fear of offending anyone.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

Photoshopping?  There won't be much to photoshop when I pose in my Cornwallis speedo....


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hot is in the eye of the beholder.


Trust me, you don't want to behold this dude!  You'd swear off men and become a nun!


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Photoshopping?  There won't be much to photoshop when I pose in my Cornwallis speedo....



Oh sweet jeebus.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Trust me, you don't want to behold this dude!  You'd swear off men and become a nun!



Oh, I really don't think they'd accept me.  >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

What?  It still fits... kind of.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

oh jeez... mental image... vivid imagination


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

Mental image?!? Have you seen pictures of me?? I would make that speedo look sexy!! YEAH BABY!!


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

I don't think so - I just have a mental image of an ill fitting speedo...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2009)

So it rides up in the back a little bit, who cares?  I mean it might be classified more as a Cornwallis thong now, but I will stick with its original nomenclature.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

if you put it on backwards it could definitely be a thong  LOL


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

Vern, Lil_T, PMedMoe, & ladies, this is what we've got in male volunteers for our 2010 calendar so far:


- the 48th regulator as himself (he's already a media star) for January

-SoldierInTheMaking (as a military theme?) for February
underage: retain for next year's round of selections

-Uncle-midget-Oddball (as an hombre?) for March

-FrostyHazard (as a Canadian hat guy?--hat on head--not covering up unmentionables) for April

-Journeyman (as The Traveller?) for May

-ltmaverick25 ( Hawt History Teacher theme?) for June

-Bzzliteyr (Speedo Bathing Suit Guy?) for July


Have I missed anyone?  Otherwise,  5 6 more volunteers needed. 

Edit: update data


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2009)

It's my Montreal Canadiens hat, or I can do a rugged hiker/hunter dude.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Vern, Lil_T, PMedMoe, & ladies, this is what we've got in male volunteers for our 2010 calendar so far:
> 
> 
> - the 48th regulator as himself (he's already a media star) for January




Sweet!

That works for me!  I can wear a parka and be outside posing with a shovel or something like that!

I'm in!

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (4 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> That works for me!  I can wear a parka and be outside posing with a shovel or something like that!
> 
> ...



Well we all know you would not be using the shovel.


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> It's my Montreal Canadiens hat, or I can do a rugged hiker/hunter dude.



Or you could be a hockey dude--just make sure you bring the right stick  >


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Or you could be a hockey dude--just make sure you bring the right stick  >



OMG I just snorted my iced capp.

anyway - gotta take the kid to cadets - be back later this evening.


----------



## leroi (4 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Or you could be a hockey dude--just make sure you bring the right stick   >



I should rephrase that before I get myself into trouble with the Moderators--"just make sure you bring the right hockey stick"


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Vern, Lil_T, PMedMoe, & ladies, this is what we've got in male volunteers for our 2010 calendar so far:
> 
> 
> - the 48th regulator as himself (he's already a media star) for January
> ...



Yep ...

Recceguy; nothing better than a good swig of CR on a hot August day.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Mar 2009)

Too Late for that leroi LOL. Cat's out of the bag now.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Mar 2009)

You needed a female judge on the west coast.....I'm in.   ;D


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

excellent - we're all set


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Mar 2009)

But who are the poor ladies that are going to take the pictures?

Oddball


----------



## beach_bum (5 Mar 2009)

Now that all depends on how the judging goes.   >


----------



## Lil_T (5 Mar 2009)

I always have my digital at the ready   Just in case.


----------

